# My dearest Felix and Figaro



## HemiShakes (Feb 8, 2006)

This is the life story of my wonderful Felix and his baby brother Figaro. I adopted Felix and his brother Figaro back in the summer of 2003. They were soo tiny and the shelter that I adopted them from told us they were both 3 months old. All seemed well with Felix and Figaro until about 2 weeks later I noticed Figaro was vomitting and there were worms in it. I brought him into the Vet and they tested both boys and sure enough, they had worms. The vet said things looked good for Felix since he was eating but she wasn't sure about Figaro since he had stopped eating. I had 2 options - either leave him there for them to put IV's on and monitor or I could take him home and try to see if I could get him to eat. (By the way - the shelter I adopted them from claimed to have tested them and vaccinated them but the Vet didn't think it was possible. She felt the kittens were way younger than the shelter was claiming) I decided to go with second option because I felt I could help Figaro. About an hour after returning home from the vet poor Figaro just didn't look right. I tried to bring him to the vet, but they were closed so I rushed him over to their emergency clinic. During the ride there my poor baby Figaro was having seizures. I held him in my arms and prayed that he would be ok. Just as my father round the corner entrance to the emergency clinic, Figaro passed in my arms. I was devasted and cried and kept telling him I was sorry. I didn't realize how quickly their bodies stiffened up so I positioned him into a curled sleeping position. I wasn't going to bring him in to the clinic to have his tiny body burned to ashes. Instead I decided to bury him in my yard where he could be with me always.

Which now leads me to Felix. Felix survived the worms and I loved him even more after losing his brother. If any little thing went wrong with him, I had him taken care of right away. This January all of a sudden Felix stopped eating. I tried to coax him to eat for 2 days and then knew I had to bring him to the vet (at this point I went to another vets office). The vet said he wasn't sure what was wrong with him and that they would run bloodwork (this was on a Thurs). Friday morning I got a call that his blood cells were off the chart and the vet felt he had a nasty infection and wanted Felix to stay there so they could give him an IV and antiobiotics. I rushed home to bring him early on Friday so they could begin the treatments right away. I visited Felix on Sat and he didn't look happy, not that I blame him. The vet had taken his IV off because Felix' paw had swollen. Sunday I couldn't visit him because the office was closed. On Mon morning I called to see how he was doing and the vet was telling me that Felix was turning yellow and suffering from jaundice. Since I was at work I had my mom visit Felix and she said he was ok, yellow but ok. I decided on Tues morning to go to work late so I could visit Felix. Something told me on Mon night that Felix wasn't doing well. When I walked into the vets office they told me his condition worsened. They brought me to his cage and I broke down into tears, my poor baby was just laying there covered in a blanket with a swollen paw and some film on his eyes. He began to seizure at which point I panicked and shot my boyfriend a look - I knew what this was leading to. I called the vet over and he said he didn't even know the cat was seizuring. He pulled me to the side and said my best option was to put Felix down. I agreed and went to say goodbye to my baby. They let us see him in one of the offices where I petted him and cried and kept telling him I loved him and that I was sorry. Somehow deep down I felt it was all my fault. 

I still don't know to this day what caused my baby to become sick. He was so young and full on energy. He was more dog than cat. I miss both my babies terribly and they will always be in my heart. Unfortunately I wasn't able to take a pciture of Figaro before he left but I do have a pic of Felix. I've sat here in tears just typing their stories. God Bless all our Lost Cats.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Ah. So sorry to hear about your loses, but don't blame yourself. You did what you thought was best but unfortunetely the cats were to sick. Even the Vet didn't know what was wrong. You had them for a short time and even though it was too short, be happy that you made them happy.


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

What a sad story. Luckily them have met someone who has taken care for them. You did all you could.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How very tragic that you lost Felix so young. And poor little Figaro just didn't have a chance, did he? It sounds as if Felix had an inadequate liver, probably a birth defect. I say that because I had a cat with that problem. It must be very difficult to have lost Felix. He was such a beautiful cat, and so very young. I understand the tears. What a sweet baby he must have been. God bless.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your precious Felix and Figaro. How so very painful and sad. They were lucky to have you in their short life to love and care so deeply. God's blessings to you.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You did what you could, please don't blame yourself.


----------

